# Metalworking lathe



## dickm (19 May 2015)

Can't remember if there is anyone on the forum looking for a metalworking lathe, but there is a "Boxed Ford" (!) advertised in the local ScotAds for £295. No further details, but at that price, it must be worth a punt to someone. PM me if you want me to look out the details - from the phone number it's probably in the Central Belt.


----------

